# FIX : Connectivity TiVo Romio and TiVo Mini v125 and v112



## CamDLux (Nov 16, 2002)

Problem :

Connectivity TiVo Romio and TiVo Mini
Error Code : Tivo v125 / v112
Symptom :

Mini unable to find shared tuner for Live TV.

Mini unable to play My Shows from LiveTV. The issue would temporarily be resolved with a Mini reboot.

Steps to resolve:

Verify IP address and Subnet mask
Configured Static IP address
Configure the primiary DNS Server to an internal resolver (typically the router)
Rename all devices to Simple Name (No spaces, special character, etc.)
DISABLE IGMP (this was the only thing that resolved my issues). 

Credit to : bleeman -> Thread : https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/strange-tivo-mini-roamio-pro-issue.513071/#post-11307732

Devices and Firmware :

TiVo Series 5 SW Version 20.7.2.RC24-USA-6-846
Tivo Series 4 SW Version 20.7.2.RC24-01-6-A92
Netgear GS105Ev2 v1.4.0.9 Gigabit Managed 5 Port
Netgear JGS524PE 2.0.1.26 Gigabit Managed 24 Port

Summary:

*DISABLE IGMP on my Netgear devices fixed my Tivo Mini connectivity challenges 100%. *
Netgear Configuration via Web Configuration.


----------



## patchrick (Jun 15, 2010)

I just had to say thank you for posting this. I have the same switches and couldn’t figure out why my Minis would work for a day and then crap out. This seems to have done the trick!!


----------

